# Sexing bantam polish chicks



## DanielS

I have six bantam polish chicks and am wondering if I can guess the sex based on the top hat development. They are about three weeks old and three of them already have pretty big crazy hats ( I dont know the technical chicken term) and the other three just have little ones. 

I dont remember how my other polish developed.
Here is a top view of them, these are not taming as easily as my last ones.

They are the numbered chicks. 

Thanks!


----------



## Apyl

Nope, polish are hard to sex at a young age.


----------



## DanielS

Ok, thank you. I will just have to wait and see.


----------

